# Downeaster Electric Spreader



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

took a few pics of a downeaster dual electric spreader. The pics on the website don't show much
1, salter with boards added 2. chain adjustment 3 factory vibrator 4 rear of spreader with flip chute off


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

a few more 5.Flip chute off truck 6..chute engages hex collar to flip 7..spinner to shaft connection is rubber cushioned 8..dual electric motor setup


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

last few 9.. brackets that attach boards to poly hopper 10..inside shot of spreader, no V 11..side grate support due to grate being suspended off poly hopper lip 12. controller, switch for single speed conveyor, box for variable spinner and toggle for vibrator. btw yellow tie down straps are included with spreader


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

have you operated the unit yet? looks very nice all plastic is it open or closed in on the bottom under the chain? looks like it's closed from the pic ?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i have not used it to salt yet and as far as i can reach it is all plastic up to front bearing. (i didn't look at bottom when loading spreader)
steve


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow , all the way from Maine, never seen any Downeaster product down here before. Looks great. Finally came ? Sides are great , I take it your putting an inverted v in. Is that in an 8 bed? Whats up w/ wiring ? Are there factory clips for wires there?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice...hopefully you get to use it and make some $$ soon


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

looks really well built. do you not get to control feed and spread separately?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Showmestaterida;1186814 said:


> Wow , all the way from Maine, never seen any Downeaster product down here before. Looks great. Finally came ? Sides are great , I take it your putting an inverted v in. Is that in an 8 bed? Whats up w/ wiring ? Are there factory clips for wires there?


it's an 8ft bed, spreader is 92" long, if your talking about wiring along side of salter i added clips to support so i wouldn't pinch them if i threw shovels ect in bed sides, and wiring goes through rear slider because i want to get it inside the truck during summer months
Steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1186833 said:


> looks really well built. do you not get to control feed and spread separately?


pro touch,
the conveyor is single speed on/off switch (black one) it also has a momentary feature if you push the switch in the opposite direction. The spinner is powered seperately and variable speed with a "blast" feature that gives full power on a momentary toggle. Both can be turned on/off seperately. for example i can empty salter by swinging chute up and powering only the conveyor but the conveyor is constant speed so any adjustments will be made by using feed gate,
Steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

ShowMe...was your charge switch bad on the skidloader? you get it straightened out?


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Haven't messed w/ it? know anybody that works on them and is good? Been looking at getting a different loader. Whats the cost of one of those? Hunter orange?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice looking setup. I question the use of the wood...why they stopped on that design baffles me.

I must say, it appears to be built better then....some others, that are out there. I'll have to get up there and check them out more closely, I hadn't even considered them until I saw your post.

Congrats on the new setup, and keep us posted on your experince with it.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

nice spreader you have there! hope you get to use it soon


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

You will love it. The only issue I had with mine so far was the wiring was too short but they made me an extension, but I wish it were longer so I could do what you did and run them along the sides. The only other thing was my fault....I left salt in it over night and you guessed it, it froze up, what a PITA! If you can, hose it out after each use, the salt likes to stick to the sides of the shoot and freeze up in there as well. I dont have that luxury so I just make sure there is zero salt left in it before its parked. I monkeyed with the gate and spinner speeds and so far the best (for me) has been my feed gate open about 3 inches and the spinner on 7 or 8 driving around 7mph. This setting gives me a good even pattern thats throws it about 10ft to either side of the truck. I use 10 if there is little to no snow, then it throws it about 30-40ft. Let me know how the vib works, I haven't hooked mine up yet.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

RepoMan207;1187323 said:


> Nice looking setup. I question the use of the wood...why they stopped on that design baffles me.
> 
> I must say, it appears to be built better then....some others, that are out there. I'll have to get up there and check them out more closely, I hadn't even considered them until I saw your post.
> 
> Congrats on the new setup, and keep us posted on your experince with it.


repo...if i understand your comment correctly..the wood was not factory , i added it.

brian...my harness was too short too..looks like they didn't consider a quad cab /8foot bed. vibrator works fine...not sure if its the 80 or 200 all of mine look the same and i don't remember seeing the specs listed but i may have missed it


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We have been with Down Easter for years...they make a quality product that is simple...which in most cases means reliable. No fancy digital controllers and foo foo stuff, just basic proven designs. The base of the poly unit is stainless steel. We had a customer that got one of the first electric units from them 9yrs or so ago. He just now had to replace his motor


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

[email protected];1187716 said:


> We have been with Down Easter for years...they make a quality product that is simple...which in most cases means reliable. No fancy digital controllers and foo foo stuff, just basic proven designs. The base of the poly unit is stainless steel. We had a customer that got one of the first electric units from them 9yrs or so ago. He just now had to replace his motor


Hi Jim, thats good to know (about the motor). I am going to talk to Mike there about becoming a dealer, There is no one who really handles them around here.


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

so do they make an inverted v to go above the chain i dont know how it doesnt overload it self


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

They told me they tested it in multiple configurations using a V and vibrator and came to the conclusion it did not need a V. i have spare stainless here and may make my own. didn't ask if they offered one. i got to use it this morning to spread about 3 tons. it might be the best spread pattern of any spreaders i have owned (my Hi-Way is pretty good). the vib pounds like it's the 200lb and worked great. i purposely left the hopper full last night to see how it would empty when slightly frozen. The salt was very dry but it had clumped a bit. the vibrator compltely loosened the salt from the sides (keep in mind it was good salt without much moisture..but it worked good). i didn't really think about how benefical the momentary conveyor switch could be until i started spreading salt. At this facility there is alot of backing up while salting ramps,doors,step landings ect and it was nice to start the spinner then momentarily hit the conveyor to salt in short bursts...it really conserves salt. IMO i think it spreads so good because it has the adjustable (stainless) baffles like a gas spreader does and the conveyor turns faster than any electric i own (Snow-ex, Smith,Western). because it conveys salt faster ...it seems to produce a steadier stream of salt to the spinner unlike others that end up spreading salt in bursts as it rolls off the last link and on to the spinner in a "slow" motion....anyway so far so good
steve


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

How were the lots , mine were fine, How much can it hold?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

mine weren't too bad..it was snow that got salted the evening before by request that re-froze . i had 5 scoops with a 72" bucket.... almost filled it. what are you going to do with your skid? what model?
steve


----------



## MGMatt (Aug 16, 2010)

How do You like the controller setup with the separate switch for the conveyor and spinner. we just got a 4-yard stainless with the same controller and it seems odd to Me not to be able to hit one switch for both. Do You leave the spinner on and just turn the conveyor on and off?


----------

